# .38 special



## gage (Aug 26, 2012)

I aquired a .38 special from my grandfather and know nothing about it year value etc any help would be appreciated. model is 10525 and serial is4594xx


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

dont know where you got that model number from but its not a S&W model number..... try opening the cylinder and checking on the front of the frame. 

value depends on condition, market, history.... of which we have no idea


----------



## gage (Aug 26, 2012)

bluing is not in the best of shape some surface rust, 10525 is stamped on the cylinder and on the frame. side of barrel stamped smith and wesson, on right side stamped .38 s&w special ctg, top of barrel is stamped smith and wesson springfield mass usa 
patented feb6.06sept.14.09.dec.29.14


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Where on the gun is the 4594xx serial number?
Where on the frame is the 10525 number?
Where, exactly, on the cylinder is the 10525 number?

Can you post pictures?


----------



## gage (Aug 26, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Where on the gun is the 4594xx serial number?
> Where on the frame is the 10525 number?
> Where, exactly, on the cylinder is the 10525 number?
> 
> Can you post pictures?


IMG_20120827_0928460_0
serial is on the bottom of the butt


----------



## gage (Aug 26, 2012)

gage said:


> IMG_20120827_0928460_0
> serial is on the bottom of the butt


not sure how to put photos on here, can email them


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Upload images to Photobucket.com (on the web), and then add the link to the picture on Photobucket to your post here.

I'm going to be on vacation for the next two weeks, but Ted will be a better source of information than I am anyway.
Post those pictures.


----------



## gage (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you


----------



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

It might be a model 10-5 , does the serial # have a letter K in front of the #s .


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm guessing the OP's gun is older than any numbering system; an old M&P .38 perhaps? My M&P has the serial number on the rear of the cylinder and on the butt; there is another number (build number?) in the yoke cutout where serial # & Model go in modern Smiths.
I'll let the experts here school me on that number in the yoke cut; thanks!
Moon


----------



## Danm19 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am looking to buy one for fun and to shoot....can someone explain what the +p is for ammo is?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Danm19 said:


> ...can someone explain what the +p is for ammo is?


The "+P" indicates ammunition that'll make your .38 wear out faster. Oh, yeah, and it'll make your shooting less comfortable and less accurate, too.

The marking "+P" indicates higher-pressure ammunition, the practical explanation for which is that it makes a .38 Special into something just short of a .357 Magnum.
You cannot use +P ammunition in all pistols. The higher pressure can be destructive. Check the gun's instruction manual to see if it's "+P safe."


----------



## Danm19 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------

